# Selling: Sisters of Battle



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi, im selling my Sisters of Battle to fund my ever growing Necron and Dark Angel army, i have

1x Cannoness with power sword and inferno pistol
1x Imagifer
3x Sister Superiors 1 with bolt pistol, 2 with plasma pistol
30x Sisters, 22 standard troops, 5 with storm bolters and 3 with flamers
1x Seraphim squad of 5, Sister superior with power sword and bolt pistol, 1 with twin hand flamers
1x Sisters Repentia squad of 10, 1 mistress, and 9 sisters
1x Exorcist tank
2x Rhinos

Please feel free to pm me for any further details or questions, and with any offers
regards Chris

Just as a note, as i forgot earlier these models are built and painted, would probably need stripping as they were one of the first lot of models i painted and therefore aren't to the best standard


Looking for £120 but am open to offers so PM me if interested


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

how much for the cannoness and seraphim?


----------



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

PM sent, cheers mate


----------



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

None of these have sold yet, so all still available, am willing to sell seperate by the way, and would much rather them go on here rather than having to put them on Ebay


----------



## Sword Saint (Mar 25, 2011)

how much for:
1x Sisters Repentia squad of 10, 1 mistress, and 9 sisters
1x Exorcist tank
2x Rhinos


----------



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

these are now on ebay


----------



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

Still have all of these available also have pictures of them now as well
Canoness








Imagifier








Repentia
















Seraphim








Battle squad 1








Battle squad 2








Battle squad 3








Sisters








Rhino 1








Rhino 2








Exorcist









I'm looking for £120 o.n.o preferably looking to sell the whole lot together but for the right offer will seperate


----------

